# Library of Congress: Part I



## Plissken (Sep 14, 2020)

*INTRODUCTION – PERCEPTIONS AND DECEPTIONS IN DC
LIBRARY OF CONGRESS
Part I*​History is being rewritten.   Like-minded people like ourselves, have seen and heard numerous examples of institutions like the Smithsonian hiding and losing archaeological finds.  They also intimidate anyone that steps outside the conventional narrative.  The entertainment fields are controlled by the same people who want us all to believe their version of history.   If you wanted to take complete control, where else would one go to control information?  THE LIBRARY.  But more importantly, the Library of Congress.

Before we begin, I just want to show you how TPTB shape our perception of Washington DC and   the capitol to make them seem as mundane as possible.  I believe they do so to keep us uninterested in our history.  I’ll use the US Capitol building to show you what I mean, as most of us are more familiar with it than the Library of Congress. Here is the normal view of the Exterior US Capitol Building we are all used to seeing:

​
And here is the building before the dome in 1846 and some views of the commanding west side we never see – a facade  that is much more imposing than the east side.

​
Then there are the interior views we see all time:

Here is an interview with a senator in Statuary Hall in the background and then the full view.  This room used to be the House of Representatives chamber.  The third photo is the house chamber they use and we see today during the State of the Union Address.


​
A judiciary committee meeting room then and now.

​
And other rooms and art have are rarely seen that bear further investigation for what they might be trying to tell us.













































You’ll see familiar themes Terra Incognita in the first photo, The fasces in second photo, the uncapped pyramid with the all sealing eye symbol over President Washington from the Congressional Chapel in the stained glass detail in the third pic.















Some we have all seen -  Washington Laying the Cornerstone, which is actually a fresco in the Brumidi corridors. All over Capitol there are strange things going on with cornerstones, which are very important to Masons.




​Of course Capitol cornerstone cannot be located even though they have searched with metal detectors. Here they are trying to find it in 1991.


Missing Capitol Cornerstone​
Then we have the White House cornerstone search

​

Article and more pics of Truman Reno

Washington, Masons, Missing Cornerstone article

And last but not least in cornerstone weirdness on Capitol Hill, the pedestal of this George Washington statue was used as the corner stone for the building of the capitol power plant. That fine looking power plant definitely needed a sweet marble cornerstone.



Capitol Power Plant Article​
Then there are things that are common in most if not all of these buildings including bronze doors.  Everyone knows Brancusi’s famous Gates of Paradise (shown first below) but have you ever seen these bronze doors from two buildings in the Library of Congress and the Capitol Building.


​

And yes those are gods on the doors on the Adams Building, one of two annexes of the Library of Congress.  Here is a close up of one of the panels and some glass doors with gods from the same building. The Adams building will be covered in more detail in a series I am doing on the Capitol Hill buildings.  It’s definitely got a lot of details we need to look into.


​

And a couple of owls, the first two at the John Adams Building and the rest are from Jefferson building of the Library of Congress

​
We all know the symbolism behind the owl and its connections to secret societies and of course this view of the capitol area

​
Most believe that a horned owl represents and is a companion to  all sorts of Goddesses like Athena, Minerva, Isis, Ishtar, etc… It is also the symbol of Moloch.  For our purposes I just want to point out that the Library of Congress Jefferson Building and the Supreme Court are the horns of the owl or maybe they crown the owl.  Does this mean anything? Who knows but they sure like owls…

I am not going to go into all of the symbolism of L’ Enfant’s designs of Washington.  For anyone interested in this topic, here are some search links for some videos.  It is very fascinating but not pertinent to this discussion.  YouTube list of Masonic Layout in Washington DC

Here are some other aerial views so you can get your bearings of the area.






Now that we have seen how they frame our view of something more familiar like the Capitol Building, let’s see how we are shown the Library of Congress.  First of all, I didn’t realize that three buildings make up the Library of Congress in Washington DC.  Most of you (and myself)are probably already picturing this building:





Nope that is the third and last building of the Library of Congress, the James Madison annex opened in 1980.

How about this one?




Not that one either, that is the John Adams annex, 1939

This is the original building of the Library of Congress, some may recognize it.





Of course this is way more magnificent  than the other two buildings, but they are only showing you the front façade, not the dome or the rest of the building, which puts this building into category of style we have come to recognize as being reclaimed, rebuilt, or moved.  BEAUX ARTS AGAIN!! Here is the exterior in all her glory.

​
It is almost like these three buildings were built in the reverse order  and that this should be the correct order.

​
And a map of the buildings locations with tunnels.  Yes, the tunnels under the White House are definitely just the beginning of all the tunnels in DC.

​
Again, as I showed above with the Capitol Building, even the few shots of the interior of the Library of Congress we see in popular culture are the same bland limited images.  The only images I could find in film are from National Treasure 2…  We also see librarian’s desk in the Main Reading Room a lot and usually the only view we see...


But then you look up and see all of this:




















And some interior shots of the Jefferson Building. 

​
They call this statue in the grand hall " female figure on newel post holding a torch of electric light"






Minerva right in the front entrance .





Minerva is featured prominently in the Great Hall.  Back up and we see another familiar image.



Then there are these putti on the grand staircase in the Great Hall. This one shows Asia on the left and Europe on the right.





On the other side of the staircase, we have putti representing America on the left and Africa on the right.




Asia, Europe, and Africa seem to know where they are from and are able to point the location out on the globe, but the Putti representing America seems to still be looking for America even though it is right there.  Again, little clues all over the Library.

The architecture, art, and the buildings history will be looked at into a series of posts as there is a lot to cover.  If anyone remembers the scene in Candleshoe, an old Disney movie, Jody Foster is looking for a clue to find treasure in the library, she assumes it is in one of the hundreds of books in the library.  She falls asleep looking through all the books for the clue to the treasure.  In the morning, when the sun came up and woke her, she saw the clue was actually in the stained glass window the sun was shining through to show the clue on the wall.





*Maybe sometimes the best clues are in the art of the library itself*...

*Coming Soon:*

_PART II THE TIMELINE OF THE LIBRARY OF CONGRESS – CONTROLLING INFORMATION_
_PART III LIBRARY OF CONGRESS –JEFFERSON BUILDING – EXTERIOR, INTERIOR, AND HISTORY OF BUILDING_
_PART IV LIBRARY OF CONGRESS – JEFFERSON BUILDING – ART AND SCULPTURES_
_PART V LIBRARY OF CONGRESS – JOHN ADAMS BUILDING_
_PART VI LIBRARY OF CONGRESS – JAMES MADISON BUILDING, TUNNELS AND CONCLUSIONS_
*Links:*

_Panoramic Tour of Capital Buildings_
_Jefferson Building Library of Congress search_
_Library of Congress_
_Architect of the Capitol_
_Architect of the Capitol Flickr Pics_
_National Archives_
Again, this is just an overview.  Way more to come.

Plissken


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MoriartyDate: 2019-03-04 22:44:42Reaction Score: 11


Fascinating post. And some hidden well known symbolism going on there. One thing that struck me was the Sumerian chaps on the doors. Seems like the one on the left was meant to be holding something in his hand which had maybe been delivered

"Nabu as the scribe for Marduk (often referred to as Bel), who was the chief god of the city of Babylon and main deity in Babylonia. Marduk defeated Tiamat, the god of primeval chaos, and became the Lord of the Gods of Heaven and Earth.
As scribe to Marduk, Nabu became a god himself – first the god of writing and later the god of wisdom -and was the keeper of the tablets of destiny. He became a principal god in Assyria, residing in Borsippa and his symbols were the clay tablet and the stylus. He was considered the patron god of scribes and it is clear from his biography why he was chosen to be on our doors. Both Bel and Nabu are mentioned in the Old Testament of the Bible in Isaiah 46:1. _This is the passage from the King James version: Bel boweth down, Nebo stoopeth, their idols were upon the beasts, and upon the cattle: your carriages were heavy loaden; they are a burden to the weary beast._
The other figure in the pair is Tahmurath, sometimes written as Tahmuras, Tahmures, or Tahmurat, a Persian deity and one of their mythical kings. His story and position are more difficult to explain, but he is mentioned in Ferdowsi’s epic poem _Shahnameh_. Tahmurath used magic to defeat the divs (demons) of Ahriman and in return for their lives, they brought new sciences and many new languages and alphabets to man, earning Tahmurath his place on our doors."

Has the tablet been delivered? Or is it just a laptop


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2019-03-04 23:41:41Reaction Score: 0


Very fancy but Not to leave out: White House overrun with Cockroaches and Rats


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-03-05 05:12:30Reaction Score: 1


May be someone can figure out what these bells were for: 1892 Bells of the Library of Congress


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-03-11 00:51:16Reaction Score: 3




KorbenDallas said:


> May be someone can figure out what these bells were for: 1892 Bells of the Library of Congress


I have been looking all over for something on these bells.  I even looked for their use in construction in general but kept coming up blank.  I cannot find anything except this blurb from the Library of Congress information bulletin V 31 #44 Nov 3 1972 -- using the same photo.


"They could have served as a system to direct workmen in lifting the granite stones".  Or, your guess is as good as mine.  I'll keep an eye out while I finish out the series on the library of Congress.

Plissken


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-14 00:41:34Reaction Score: 2






What the hell are these guys doing there?? The dude on the left is extracting energy bolts from a....crocodile-frog thing? What is that about? Babylonian gods are an odd choice for decor.  Wouldn't Christian saints, apostles, and angels be more fitting for this country that the entire American Christian community believes was "founded on Christianity"? If that were true, why do we see all these pagan deities everywhere we look in the Capitol and surrounding buildings?


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-03-14 01:31:39Reaction Score: 6


_@BrokenAgate_ .  The series on these doors are about the history of the written word.  The guy you are talking about is  TAHMURATH, a hero of the ancient Persians.  Wiki Link to Tahmurath

Better image

He is related to the written word ?
[QUOTE In his time the world was much troubled by the _deev_s (demons) of Ahriman. On the advice of his vizierShahrasp (شهرسپ), Tahmuras used magic to subdue Ahriman and made him his slave, even riding upon his back as on a horse. The demons rebelled against Tahmuras, and he made war against them with both magic and force. By magic he bound two-thirds of the demons; the remaining third he crushed with his mace. The _deevs_ now became Tahmuras's slaves and they taught him the art of writing in thirty different scripts. ][/QUOTE]

Ah, demons and magical weapons.  I guess that is what he has in his hands.  Looks to me like he is loading a lighting bolt into a weapon that looks like a croc-o-frog.

The Zorastrian story behind this dude includes being swallowed whole, like Jonah and the Whale in the Bible.  This creature likes anal sex and Tamurath's brother uses that to save him.  Crazy.  Then the brother builds one of these type things for him called a tower of silence.



More on all these guys in the rest of my Library of Congress posts.
















Met Link to illustrations

Plissken


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-14 22:25:59Reaction Score: 3


I'll have to read more about Tahmurath when I have more time. This looks interesting, and it's kind of creepy to see it on the doors of one of our houses of government. I bet you the tourist guides don't take people  'round to see these.

The buildings' interiors are marvelous! The US government has far nicer accommodations than it deserves. :-[


> "They could have served as a system to direct workmen in lifting the granite stones".


Definitely not buying that. Why would they need such an elaborate, and heavy, system of bells just to direct workmen? I can't see the necessity of training hundreds of men to learn a complicated system of bell tones when they could just have a guy shouting orders through a megaphone. I think we are seeing the dismantling of a soundwave technology.


----------

